# Swedish: i natt/i går natt



## Eline0909

Vi antar att kl. är 18:00, den 21 oktober 2010 och jag pratar om en dröm som jag hade t.ex. kl. 03:00 den  21 oktober, säger jag då

jag drömde i natt

eller

jag drömde i går natt


----------



## Frenchlover1

Salut din nou!

"I natt" hadde vi i det minste brukt på norsk. "I går natt" ville referert til dagen før.

Sper că vă ajută!

(Please correct any Romanian mistakes)


----------



## Renaissance man

Frenchlover, trots sin norskhet, har helt rätt


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja, men det är värt att nämna att om kontexten tillåter/kräver det kan "i natt" lika gärna referera till den kommande natten. 

Exempel: Hoppas jag drömmer något roligt inatt.  _Jag hoppas att jag kommer att drömma något roligt i natten som kommer.

_Where the former is colloquial and the latter a strict rewriting of the former.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Sedan finns ju uttrycket "förliden natt" för "i går natt", men det förekommer ju numera bara i texter från början av 1900-talet eller tidigare.


----------



## Eline0909

Ytterligare en fråga

Jag blev påmind _av_ dig av en dröm

eller

jag blev påmind _om_ dig av en dröm

Tack igen


----------



## AutumnOwl

Eline0909 said:


> jag blev påmind _om_ dig av en dröm


eller
Jag blev påmind om dig i en dröm.


----------



## Tjahzi

Om Eline menar det jag tror att hon menar så kan det uttrycket vara _Jag blev påmind om dig av en av dröm _också. (Även om det ju är mycket mer naturligt att säga t.ex. _Jag hade en dröm som påminde mig om dig_.)


----------



## Mårran

Frenchlover1 said:


> "I går natt" ville referert til dagen før.





AutumnOwl said:


> Sedan finns ju uttrycket "förliden natt" för "i går natt", men det förekommer ju numera bara i texter från början av 1900-talet eller tidigare.



Syftar "förliden natt" alltså på förra natten (den 21 oktober i exemplet) eller natten före förra natten (den 20 oktober)?


----------

